

How 13 programming languages got their names - dragon1st
http://www.networkworld.com/slideshow/145264/how-13-programming-languages-got-their-names.html#slide1

======
devwebee
Interesting title, too bad I've to click "next" fifteen times; lost interest;
skip.

